# Swearing in



## Jake (25 May 2006)

I saw a picture of a swearing in in Quebec today, is this what it's like? http://www.armee.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/6_1_1.asp?id=924
I live in Barrie Ontario, would my swearing in be in Barrie or Toronto?


----------



## badsector (25 May 2006)

I got sworn in infront of almost my entire regiment at the Christmas dinner.  Other guys on my BMQ just got pulled into a room and told to read a card.


----------



## Jake (25 May 2006)

Yeah I was under the impression that I would have a small simple swearing in. I guess we'll see.


----------



## JBoyd (16 Dec 2007)

I could'nt find any topic that had touched on this before (I did try searching, if there is a thread perhaps I was using the wrong keywords?) and this was the only thread I believed to be general enough regarding the swearing in process to ask this question.

If an applicant lives say 4 hours away from the closest CFRC what is the process when they are required to sign in? are the required to travel to said CFRC? or do they wait until the next scheduled CFRC team visit in the vicinity? 

As well, if you are required to travel to the CFRC is it paid for? I only ask because during my interview there were 2 people from Grand Forks who were flown in and the CFRC paid for it. If it is on my dime that is not a problem, I just want to make sure I have the funds required for a ticket either plane or bus.

I also know that in reality this is a question better suited for my CFRC, however I just really thought of this situation today, and I was told that the members of my CFRC started their holiday leave today until Jan 6th. I was hoping perhaps someone here has been in a similiar situation and has firsthand knowledge.


----------



## geo (16 Dec 2007)

This is a CFRC question... best to ask them.

Go to them or wait for a team to visit your town?.... why would you want to miss a course by waiting for someone to come to you?   Of course, if they want you to go to them, you should!   It this on their nickle?  prolly theirs BUT, Ask!


----------



## JBoyd (16 Dec 2007)

Thank you geo, I of course if given the option would walk the 400k if I had to.


----------



## geo (16 Dec 2007)

CFRC might spring for the road salt


----------



## CFR FCS (16 Dec 2007)

It is up to the CFRC. We have actually traveled to an applicant's location and enrolled them in a Legion or in one case someones home so family could all be there. It's up to the CFRC but if you need to come to a centre they will pay of it.


----------



## JBoyd (16 Dec 2007)

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> It is up to the CFRC. We have actually traveled to an applicant's location and enrolled them in a Legion or in one case someones home so family could all be there. It's up to the CFRC but if you need to come to a centre they will pay of it.



Thank you CFR FCS


----------



## X-mo-1979 (16 Dec 2007)

Take the trip down!I was a few hours away from my CFRC they paid me sweet money.The army does tend to overpay when it come's to travel.Hence why I love getting posted as well.


----------



## dwalter (25 Dec 2007)

Yes I certainly have seen some great things when it comes to the CFRC and paying for people to get there. I think it is a really good thing because it keeps people interested. People might loose interest when they have to pay for a trip down and a hotel stay in the city. I saw the military reimburse someone the $2.50 for his bus fare that it took him to get there, but also the whole travel and hotel stay of a person who came from Washington to apply (Had dual citizenship).


----------



## Klc (26 Dec 2007)

People I enrolled with had taken buses down and were being reimbursed - they even paid me my two bucks to ride the bus for me, lol.

Obviously ask the CFRC for instruction. As for the ceremony, mine was quiet with about 14 people at the recruiting centre. A good friend of mine had his enrollment in Ottawa and enrolled on a Canada day -- I believe the CDS was there if I remember right...


----------



## kad (26 Dec 2007)

dwalter said:
			
		

> Yes I certainly have seen some great things when it comes to the CFRC and paying for people to get there. I think it is a really good thing because it keeps people interested. People might loose interest when they have to pay for a trip down and a hotel stay in the city. I saw the military reimburse someone the $2.50 for his bus fare that it took him to get there, but also the whole travel and hotel stay of a person who came from Washington to apply (Had dual citizenship).




wow that was me  :-[


----------



## X-mo-1979 (27 Dec 2007)

Mine was in a small room in the CFRC.Done the non religious swear in with 3 others.Our family was there and we were sworn in by captain Lutz.Funny I havnt forgot that name over the years.


----------



## dwalter (27 Dec 2007)

Do they have different swearing in ceremonies based on religion?


----------



## X-mo-1979 (27 Dec 2007)

IIRC when I joined it was either a christain one or a non religious one.

You say the whole thing the same only at the instead of "God" you say "under law",and no bible on your hand.


----------



## Third (29 Dec 2007)

My swearing in is in Mississauga, and they told me to dress nice for it because it is after all called a "ceremony."  As I understand it they try and get all of the recruits that are going on the same course at the same ceremony as a sort of meet & greet so you can see some familiar faces to calm your nerves come time for basic training.  As far as religion, they gave me the choice of swearing in to God or the queen.


----------



## geo (30 Dec 2007)

Third...

TWO Excellent choices!


----------



## iron_wolf (30 Dec 2007)

When I swear in we were 47 to swear at the same time, both officer and NCM.
We were not all going to BMQ at the same time, in fact there was 3 different course date for the NCM.
So it's not always view as a meet and greet for basic.
By the way in my case we where only to with necktie most of the other where in shirt or worst so it seem that the "dress nice" part was forgotten for most of them.




Sorry for my bad english. I usualy speak french


----------



## JBoyd (30 Dec 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Third...
> 
> TWO Excellent choices!



Those are excellent choices, can one swear to both? or does he/she have to choose one?


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (30 Dec 2007)

iron_wolf said:
			
		

> When I swear in we were 47 to swear at the same time, both officer and NCM.
> We were not all going to BMQ at the same time, in fact there was 3 different course date for the NCM.
> So it's not always view as a meet and greet for basic.
> By the way in my case we where only to with necktie most of the other where in shirt or worst so it seem that the "dress nice" part was forgotten for most of them.
> ...



Dress nice....means absolutely nothing to most people today. It's a subjective thing anyway. To some people "nice" means a suit with dress shoes...to others it's their finest ACDC T-shirt, baggy jeans  and untied runners (don't forget the sideways baseball cap)...at the end of the day it's whatever you're going to be proud of wearing in a picture with your Mom and Dad and the Recruiting Officer, and if you don't really care what you look like then they are not going to worry about it for you. Soon enough people will be telling them exactly what to wear for official functions and photos.


----------



## geo (30 Dec 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Those are excellent choices, can one swear to both? or does he/she have to choose one?



Chose one.... either one, but, you have to make a choice.


----------



## dwalter (30 Dec 2007)

Do they ask you which one you would like to swear in by on the day of? Or do they ask in advance?


----------



## aesop081 (30 Dec 2007)

dwalter said:
			
		

> Do they ask you which one you would like to swear in by on the day of? Or do they ask in advance?



They asked me when i showed up....but that was a while ago.  But then, what does it matter ?


----------



## dwalter (30 Dec 2007)

That's true, it doesn't actually matter, I was just curious.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Dec 2007)

dwalter said:
			
		

> I was just curious.



I know. Its nothing against you rest assured. I just dont understand this fascination people have with having to know every single miniscule and insignificant detail. It even caused me to start a thread once :

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/43026.0.html


----------



## dwalter (30 Dec 2007)

Wow I wish I had a CFAC  ::Small amounts of sarcasm::

Recruiters told me that attention to small details is important for many officer jobs, and so maybe this is just a reflection of that, who knows.  :


----------



## aesop081 (30 Dec 2007)

dwalter said:
			
		

> Recruiters told me that attention to small details is important for many officer jobs,



As it is important for all trades, officer and NCM

and, IMHO only, there is a difference between important details and the trivial.

Good luck with your career choice


----------



## X-mo-1979 (31 Dec 2007)

They called me and asked what I perferred.Either way you'll get your choice.


----------



## jalara (9 Feb 2008)

There ae two types of allegiance youcan pledge:

Oath
Solemn Affirmation

The oath is when you swear on the bible (or religious object of your choice such as the Koran), and the solemn affirmation is when you simply give your word.

The ceremonies differ depending on what is going on at the time. The norm is a very simple ceremony in the recruiting center, but sometimes, for media relations, they expand it to be a larger event.

All in all, it is an important day, and here is a tip for you: dress for it. Bursiness casual is always nice. Nothing dirty, stained, torn, or sweatpant related. No suits necesaary. A camera is always welcome, and when you give your allegiance, you will be so nervous that it will fly right by!

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## CFR FCS (9 Feb 2008)

You also can request that you use a family bible if you want. I have also seen serving officers administer the oath  to members of their family, I did the attestation for my son.


----------



## Neill McKay (7 Mar 2008)

Third said:
			
		

> As far as religion, they gave me the choice of swearing in to God or the queen.



This is a bit of a necropost, but I want to clear this up for future searchers: it's incorrect to describe the choice as being between God and the Queen.  All oaths enrolling CF members swear, or affirm, loyalty to the Queen.  The mention of God is optional (and is the difference between swearing and affirming).


----------



## Lumber (7 Mar 2008)

Neill McKay said:
			
		

> This is a bit of a necropost, but I want to clear this up for future searchers: it's incorrect to describe the choice as being between God and the Queen.  All oaths enrolling CF members swear, or affirm, loyalty to the Queen.  The mention of God is optional (and is the difference between swearing and affirming).



Deus est an bene, Regina est non.


----------



## owa (28 Sep 2010)

I just got my swearing in date, and I noted two things that might be useful to someone:

1.  They asked me on the phone if I was going to want the religious one or if I'll want to do an oath of affirmation instead (none religious).
2.  They also gave me some quick follow up questions such as mailing address, any debts I have incurred since they last checked, any new medications, etc.  Simple stuff.

Might not happen this way for everyone, but that's how it worked for me.


----------



## Bluebulldog (28 Sep 2010)

I was sworn in two weeks ago at my reserve regiment.

Was escorted from the unit recruiting office up to the Officers mess by an Lt. Was asked which I would like to do, and given a sheet with a choice of two ceremonies. 

Stood there having quiet conversation with him until the CO, and the RSM came in.

The CO then swore me in ( didn't ask which one I had chosen anyhow). We made polite conversation about the army, the unit etc. and he then left.

Altogether about 15 mins, tops. 

I however was the first recruit the CO had sworn in as new CO of our unit. 

Wouldn't have changed anything for the world.


----------



## owa (28 Sep 2010)

Even though it's short I think my Mom and Girlfriend want to be there for the swearing in ceremony, so all the more power to them.  Hopefully that's not too odd haha.


----------



## Bluebulldog (28 Sep 2010)

Not at all. My wife wanted to be there with our young son, but because of the paperwork, and all related stuff, it wasn't certain if it would be 1900, or as late as 2100, and well past his bedtime.

No, have them there, and make sure the camera has batteries in it.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (29 Sep 2010)

My dad, stepmom, aunt, uncle and 2 cousins are going to be there  They wanted to come so I was like "Meh, sure".


----------



## readytogo (29 Sep 2010)

I was sworn in with 2 other recruits in front of my unit in the training classroom, they set up the flags and had the Lt. do the honors.  I was asked whether i wanted bibles or solem affirmations before hand.  All told it took appx 10 min to get through 3 of us with pictures and paperwork.


RTG


----------



## DominikEthier (15 Oct 2010)

Mine was a simple yet formal "Ceremony" I held the flag and repeated after the only person who was at the base that day, then bam(Beijing Academy of Music)!! I was in.


----------



## canada94 (16 Oct 2010)

I can't wait to swear in. Soon enough, my process is moving along quite well.


----------



## Vollstrecker (27 Oct 2010)

I just got sworn in tonight at 735 Communications Regt. by the CO in front of the assembled regiment. I was pretty nervous and mangled the affirmation slightly but I got it done!  :nod:  I'm a certified old-fart getting back into the Reserves after 23 years but even at my advanced age the excitement, pride and satisfaction made me feel like I was 20 again. I had my wife and 2 other family members there so it was nice to share that with them.

The recruiting staff were very prepared and I managed to bring all my documents so we were able to complete all the paperwork with time to spare before the ceremony.  I am very pleased at the efficiency of the unit members so I want to match their strong work-ethic. Next step is getting kitted-out which should be interesting.

I am so pumped that I can't sleep so I'll have a nightcap (or two) and just smile away.


----------

